# Helme für Frauen - auch Herren-Modelle tragbar?



## Wurzelzwerg(in) (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe mich nun doch entschlossen einen Helm zu kaufen. Nun ist es leider so, dass ich unter den Varianten für Frauen nichts ansprechendes für mich finden konnte. Manches ist schön, aber zu viel Schnörkel ist auch nicht immer das wahre. Einige Herren-Modelle gefielen mir hingegen.

Fallen Herren-Helme größer aus als Damen-Helme oder unterscheiden sich diese in der Form?


----------



## wildbiker (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo, es gibt ja auch noch Unisex-Helme. Ich trage den seit kurzem hier: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,5,70;product=9629 Sieht nicht nach Herren-Helm oder Frauen-Helm aus. Habe meinen Kopfumfang gemessen und zur Probe 2-3 Helme bestellt. Der der am besten gepasst hat, hab ich behalten. Alternativ kannst du auch beim Händler deines Vertrauen, Helme probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (4. Juli 2010)

Ich würde meinen, dass sich der Kopfumfang nichts aus dem Geschlecht macht und somit sowohl für Frauen als auch für Männer gleich ist. Die Helme unterscheiden sich im Design, man sollte einen Helm meiner Meinung nach aber generell nicht nach dem optischen Gesichtspunkt kaufen, sondern aufsetzen und testen ob er denn auf den eigenen Kopf passt. Die Helme fallen je nach Hersteller recht unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## Wurzelzwerg(in) (4. Juli 2010)

Hmm ok, danke für eure Meinungen dazu. Ich werd einfach mal drei meiner Favoriten bestellen und anprobieren. Mit der Auswahl ist es im ländlichen Bereich eher dürftig...


----------



## Wurzelzwerg(in) (9. Juli 2010)

Schönen guten Abend,

ich habe noch mal eine Rückfrage zur Passform.

Mein Kopfumfang beträgt 56 cm und ich hab mir in allen Beschreibungen zu den Helmen die Einstellmöglichkeiten durchgelesen/ausprobiert. Rein von den Abbildungen her scheint die Größe korrekt zu sein (Abstand zu den Ohren usw.)

Helm 1 ist für einen Umfang von 53-57 cm, Helm 2 für einen Umfang von 54-61 cm gedacht.
Ist es normal, dass bei Helm 2 trotz richtiger Einstellung an den Seiten links und rechts etwas mehr Luft bleibt, so dass man ihn leicht bewegen kann (also an den Kopf drücken und zurück), jedoch ohne dass sich die Position ändert wenn man wieder los lässt? Oder sollten Hohlräume möglichst nicht sein?
Meine Überlegung dabei wäre auch ob es Helme gibt die z. B. mehr für runde oder kantige Köpfe gedacht sind.

Ich hoffe, dass ich mein Anliegen verständlich beschrieben habe.


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Juli 2010)

alpina in gr. s - passt auch auf kleine frauenköpfe !!!!


----------



## Wurzelzwerg(in) (10. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> alpina in gr. s - passt auch auf kleine frauenköpfe !!!!



Ich hatte keine Tipps zu Helm-Modellen angestrebt. Meine Frage war eine andere...

Die richtige Größe habe ich schon ermittelt und im letzten Beitrag angegeben, M bzw. Kopfumfang 56 cm. Unter den 4 bestellten Modellen ist übrigens auch ein Alpina Helm, das aber nur nebenbei. Zwei davon, welche hier genannten werden, scheinen nach allem was ich gelesen habe zu passen. Nur bin ich mir wegen untem beschriebenem unsicher.


*Nochmal meine neue Frage zur Passorm:*



Wurzelzwerg(in) schrieb:


> Mein Kopfumfang beträgt 56 cm und ich hab mir in allen Beschreibungen zu den Helmen die Einstellmöglichkeiten durchgelesen/ausprobiert. Rein von den Abbildungen her scheint die Größe korrekt zu sein (Abstand zu den Ohren usw.)
> 
> Helm 1 ist für einen Umfang von 53-57 cm, Helm 2 für einen Umfang von 54-61 cm gedacht.
> Ist es normal, dass bei Helm 2 trotz richtiger Einstellung an den Seiten links und rechts etwas mehr Luft bleibt, so dass man ihn leicht bewegen kann (also an den Kopf drücken und zurück), jedoch ohne dass sich die Position ändert wenn man wieder los lässt? Oder sollten Hohlräume möglichst nicht sein?
> ...


----------



## cantankerous (10. Juli 2010)

Hohlräume sollten nicht sein, sondern die Innenschale sollte rundherum bequem anliegen.
Manchmal liegen Helmen kleine Polster bei, mit denen man solche "Lücken stopfen" kann. 
Bei unseren Giro´s Xen und Hex waren solche Dinger dabei, bei meinem Spezialiced Deviant bei mir auch.


----------



## LaCarolina (15. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich hast du Glück mit deinen Helmen. 
Ich trage auch einen Herren-Helm, weil ich 1. die Grösse brauche (Dickkopf), 2. weil er am besten sass, 3. weil er keine BLümchen hatte 

Ein halbes Jahr bin ich mit einem Specialized Sierra gefahren, für mich zu eng, zu schlecht belüftet; der neue ist dagegen eine Offenbahrung, sitzt super, ich schwitze weniger und er sieht auch besser auf meinem Kopf aus. Ist übrigens ein Met Stradivarius UL, ein Rennradhelm.

Im Laden hab ich bestimmt 12 Modelle ausprobiert, da wars eh egal ob Herren- oder Damenmodell, passen musste er. Ich hab dabei festgestellt, dass es auch grosse Unterschiede in der Kopfform gab, einige waren eher für eckige Köpfe passend, andere zu flach.
Denk auch dran, dass man im Winter noch was drunter trägt


----------



## Joe911 (16. Juli 2010)

Wurzelzwerg(in) schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend,
> 
> ich habe noch mal eine Rückfrage zur Passform.
> 
> ...



Die Luft zwischen Kopf und Helm sollte so gering wie möglich sein. Zusätzliche Schaumstoffeinlagen sind hier ein Notbehelf und schmälern die Schutzfunktion. Schau Dir deshalb eher die Helme an, bei denen das obere Größenfenster möglichst nahe an Deinem Kopfumfang liegt.


----------

